# Steve Bowen's memorial ride



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Your life is not your own « Cycling in the South Bay

Over 350 riders showed up for Steve Bowen's (PV Bike Center) memorial ride. Wish I could have been there.


----------



## fivekabob (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi Dave, I was part of the Beach Cities Cycling Club group participating in the ride. The organizer, I think a Donut Ride veteran led a moment of silence, gave a speech and headed out. I was dropped quickly but continued and made it up to Marymount College. A few of the BCC Club members returned to the Catalina Coffee Shop where the owner hosted the whole regalia with free coffee. Largest group of cyclists in the South Bay that I ever experienced.
It was a beautiful ride. I had my first road bike re-fitted by Steve and actually met him when he was at the original location. A very nice man and he will be missed.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

There is a memorial for Steve Bowen this Saturday. Here is the link (I hope).
email : Webview : Steve Bowen Memorial


----------

